# Got wife on the Jen Selter training program lol



## ProteinFarts (Apr 4, 2014)

Jen Selter https://www.google.com/search?q=jen..._YGAAQ&sqi=2&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=672 

My wife is 98lbs at 5' 3". She is half japenese and half Italian. So she is skinny with a big butt. At least it was when  I first met her. 3 kids and constant dieting has burned a bit of her rump. She is usually pretty open to my wants and desires. Our current deal is I double my arm size (she loves arms) and she doubles her butt size. So here are all the lifts I have pulled together so far. I will varry them in combination, length, and everything else I can think of. Got any to add??? 

Jen Selter Training vids
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WxaiGtRZa3s

- Pre-Exhaust Training
- Consciously squeeze your glutes HARD while doing your exercises

Gym Excersises 
- Deadlifts
- Squats 
- One leg Gluts push machine
- Hack squat
- Leg press
- One leg stays on bench slightly bent (weight on ass) and the other jumps back and forth
- Jump back and forth facing sideways over bench
- Stationary bike
- Walking fast on treadmill with it inclined to max
- Cable wrapped on ankle standing donkey strait leg kicks

Home Excersises
- Stairs
- Hill sprinting
- Track Sprinting
- Side to side lunges
- Jump up to chair
- Lunges
- Donkey kicks one leg extension (strait leg and bent) and side ways
- Standing leaning forward strait leg donkey kicks
- Wide foot stance low squat holding weight between legs
- Stationary Jumping lunges alternating legs with each jump


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 4, 2014)

awesome, good luck to her!


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 4, 2014)

Can't go wrong with a big ole butt.....Mrs Alpha has a J lo bootie and she knows how much I love it.....


----------



## DF (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup, I don't like a frying pan ass either....  Good thing my GF has a nice round rump.


Also I've never heard of Jen Selter  but DAMN!!!!


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 4, 2014)

DF said:


> Yup, I don't like a frying pan ass either....  Good thing my GF has a nice round rump.
> 
> 
> Also I've never heard of Jen Selter  but DAMN!!!!



Gotta have that BUMP... and the space between the upper legs is a big plus.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Apr 5, 2014)

jen selters body though..


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

Lol I texted her this and said it was "our" goal


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2014)

Pics of said wife for comparison purposes?


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Pics of said wife for comparison purposes?



Good call big perm!


----------



## Yaya (Apr 5, 2014)

I got my wife on the "I hope I stop looking like Donnie Wahlberg diet"..see, my wife looks like Donnie Wahlberg and it starting to suck

Any ideas?


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Pics of said wife for comparison purposes?



This goes against my better judgement but here she is a few months ago at our 10 yr anniversary in Vegas. http://i.imgur.com/VWlrZMF.jpg


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice pf. Wifey looks sexy from the back.


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 5, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I got my wife on the "I hope I stop looking like Donnie Wahlberg diet"..see, my wife looks like Donnie Wahlberg and it starting to suck
> 
> Any ideas?


 
Lol lol funny


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2014)

ProteinFarts said:


> This goes against my better judgement but here she is a few months ago at our 10 yr anniversary in Vegas. http://i.imgur.com/VWlrZMF.jpg



I recognize that back.......from the Dollhouse in Florida.  Lol! Nice PF........make her get that bootie bigger!


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 5, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I recognize that back.......from the Dollhouse in Florida.  Lol! Nice PF........make her get that bootie bigger!



AD droppin dollhouse references lol!!  If PF only knew


----------



## ProteinFarts (Apr 6, 2014)

I got consent from my wife to post these other two good ones I found - we were bathing suit shopping. Huba huba. They are taken from a video frame so not the best quality. 

http://i.imgur.com/N8zDqIf.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/te3dyzS.jpg


----------

